# briskets,links and ribs..... Oh my....



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

Just wanted to share some pics from the weekends smoke. I smoked these for my youngest daughter's baptism. I'm no pro at smoking meat, but I'm getting better everytime. Enjoy...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That looks like amateur work. Bring it over here so I can dispose of it...LOL


----------



## JCHjr55 (Aug 10, 2005)

I bet there are NO left overs !


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

I smoked all of that and didn't get but a slice of brisket. Loose cut of course, but no left overs. I have to hide some for myself next time.


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

That's looks real good! As in mouth watering! WTG


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Seems to me like the fee for the cooking should be 1/4 of a brisket, 1/2 slab of ribs, and 1/2 link of sausage packed away for the next day. Of course cook gets normal ration of the goods with the guests.

Good looking meat!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

If that is amateurs work, I can't wait to see when you get good, LOL


----------



## TRIPP'N (Dec 6, 2006)

as i'm cutting it up i get my fair share then.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

TRIPP'N said:


> as i'm cutting it up i get my fair share then.


After cooking it and cutting it up, I'm pretty much full.:fishy:


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

That picture of the finished product is a beautiful sight. You done great. :cheers:



Kelly


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Congratulations on your daughter's Baptism!!!


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

angels are singing in heaven and great looking bar b que.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL...Man! I think I got ripped off! When I was Baptized they did it with water, I would have much preferred to be Baptized by a slab of ribs 

Looks great!


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

dang that made me hungry...


----------

